# My 90g Discus Tank



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

Newbie here i just want to share my Discus tank


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thats an amazing tank you've got


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

jona31 said:


> Thats an amazing tank you've got


Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite the collection!


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

*update* After cleaning the tank and 50% water change all fish are happy again


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The video is private. So I can't see it.


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

jbyoung00008 said:


> The video is private. So I can't see it.


Sorry about that, first time to upload video here..lol..should be fine now


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

crimper said:


> nice collection!


Thanks, I spend a lot of time and money for this setup but its all worth it...all discus are healthy and eating like a pig...


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

looking good glad the wormer worked for you and it is a very nice set up good job


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi that is a beautiful set-up. I have a question though - I had discus as a kid (well my parents did) and it seems like there are a lot of fish in there - how often do you clean the tank and do water changes? They look super healthy and happy, I just wonder because I think we had a 75-80 gallon tank with six discus. Things have advanced for sure - just curious about water changes and such. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

pandamom said:


> Hi that is a beautiful set-up. I have a question though - I had discus as a kid (well my parents did) and it seems like there are a lot of fish in there - how often do you clean the tank and do water changes? They look super healthy and happy, I just wonder because I think we had a 75-80 gallon tank with six discus. Things have advanced for sure - just curious about water changes and such. Thanks.


thanks..well im feeding my fish 3x a day... believed or not i do water change 20-30% almost everyday and 50% once a week, and i brush and clean all the woods and glass everytime i do 50% change..sounds like a lot of work eh.. ive been keeping discus for only like a year... if you want your discus to grow fast and healthy feed them with the right food and do water change more often..*correct me if im wrong lol


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, that is a lot of work - that must be why my parents only had six - they did weekly 50-60% water changes. Well, you must be doing it right, your fish look amazing. I wouldn't have the time to do that kind of maintenance - I do 50% water changes every week on an angel, cardinal, GMR, cory tank and that's enough. Ha. Keep up the good work.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It has to be a convenient way to do it so it's easy. Close to a water source and drain and or a good powerful pump. It's part of caring for discus . I believe most discus keepers have obsessive compulsive tendencies! 
Overstocking can be done if you keep on top.


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

Just keep doing what your doing . Your doing everything wright. Have fun!!! And keep up the good work. ( your what discus keeping is all about) i love it


----------

